# EXPATS living in Surabaya



## gabpasive (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello to everyone! I'm Gabbie, originally from the Philippines. I'm currently staying in Surabaya finishing my studies in International Business in IEU near Shangrila while my parents are English teachers. I've been here for only 6 months. I've lived half of my life in Georgia, US. So you can see, it's really hard for me to make friends when no one is really that confident in speaking english with/to me. I'd love to finally get out of my house. If anyone wants to hang out in Spazzio (only place I know other than PTC and Ciputra world lol) , let me know I'd love to meet all of you!


----------



## adi_kurniawan (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Gabbie, ar u still at Surabaya
Im interest with your offer. Just for digging my English, maybe we can hangout someday. Add my fb as Adi Kurniawan Hidajat

Anyway, feel free if u need help. U can contact me at fb anytime


----------

